# TiVo and TopUp TV



## BluebirdSilver (Dec 18, 2006)

I have recently replaced my old set-top box with a Thomson DTI6300-16 and the new box appears to interfere with the correct functioning of my TiVo. Has anybody also had this problem (and been able to fix it)?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BluebirdSilver said:


> I have recently replaced my old set-top box with a Thomson DTI6300-16 and the new box appears to interfere with the correct functioning of my TiVo. Has anybody also had this problem (and been able to fix it)?


In what manner does it appear to interfere to appear with its correct functioning? Surely this could only be not changing channel reliably and/or at all?


----------



## BluebirdSilver (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for your question. The TiVo display shows that the channel has changed, although it has not changed. The set-top box flashes a red light to show that a signal has been received and displays programme details of the new channel - but again the channel does not actually change.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

sounds like it just needs the enter to be sent after the channel change?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> sounds like it just needs the enter to be sent after the channel change?


And the Enter on or off option can be configured through the Tivo menu for selecting the box and its set of IR codes.


----------



## BluebirdSilver (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I have re-run TiVo set-up to add 'enter' - but with no success. Any more thoughts?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BluebirdSilver said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have re-run TiVo set-up to add 'enter' - but with no success. Any more thoughts?


There's the option to have leading zeros or not when the IR codes are sent to the box although I doubt that could be the problem here.

You don't need to rerun Guided Setup to alter the box IR settings. Just go to Tivo Central/Messages & Setup/Recorder & Phone Setup/Set-Top Box Control and select the box IR codes and Enter and leading zero settings there.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

What code are you using? My Thomson 2300 uses 23001 (Fast), with no leading zeros and no enter.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If you are using "fast", then use "slow" as it may be missng the enter code ?


----------



## BluebirdSilver (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I have tried a variety of codes and speeds (as yet with no success). I will keep trying.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

So I take it the actual issue here is that TiVo doesn't support the Thomson DTI6300-16 box.

The only codes listed for Thomson are 20051/20031/20028 but as they're listed under Thomson then I guess you've tried them.

It probably should be noted that this new Thomson model is actually a DVR for the TopUp TV Anytime service, rather than just a standard Freeview/TUTV box. More details of the box are here: http://www.topup.tv/newcustomer/specification.html

It may be the behaviour is not like a standard STB, and therefore cannot be used with TiVo


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike B said:


> It may be the behaviour is not like a standard STB, and therefore cannot be used with TiVo


I imagine that's only the case when its recording something else off air on its own hard drive like a Sky+ or Sky HD box does.

However TUTV Anytime may not tell you what it is planning to record off air in the middle of the night as I believe it takes all those decisions for you, although I don't have one myself.


----------

